# Confused at next steps after 2WW.



## misha (Nov 1, 2006)

Hello

I'm new here so not quite sure I'm posting this in the right place.

Have been to IM for egg donation and after the agonising 2ww have just had BFP.

Very very happy, but still just as worried!  

Should I be anxious about the levels of HCG and do I need to keep an eye on these  (and how?) to make sure all still going ok?

Also does anyone know where to buy the progeffik pessaries in the UK or online?

Any help and advice would be very gratefully received.

Mish


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Dear Mish
Congratulations on your bfp - wonderful news.  It is a worrying time, (I remember feeling anxious duirng the first twelve weeks - but you need to try and relax and know that things are more than likely going to progress smoothly)
I am not sure of what your beta levels are - usually (please dont get too hung up on beta levels thouugh) but depending on what day you tested, your clinic would be looking at anything over 50, or 100.  However you can have much lower or higher beta levels than this and it does not always mean to much.  Mine for e.g. at 12days post 3 day were 380 - some people have twins with this level, i have a singleton.  Then of course i have heard of people who have levels under 50 who have twins!
If you are really worried you can have your beta levels tested 48 hours after your first test - what most clinics look at (beyond the actual number) is that your levels are doubling.  This is a good sign.  (Although once again it doesnt have to absolutely double but can be within a range i think of 60-70%)  You can get a blood test for these levels at most clinics (there is a thread on this which gives info on clinics)
To buy drugs in the UK you will need a UK doctor to sign a script for you - perhaps your GP will do this for you.  Or you can contact the italian pharmacy, get IM to send them your prescription and they will send you the drugs within 24 hours.  It is very easy to do (the details are on the site, if you just put in a search it has been mentioend quite a few times, i dont have the details to hand)
YOu could book a scan for two weeks time which should give you an idea.
The best thing to do is savour the moment of the bpf, its a truly wondrous moment and dont let it slip.  Put your feet up, eat well, rest, sleep and just generally look after yourself.  
HOpe this has been of some small help.


----------



## coconutkym (Dec 9, 2006)

IM also recommend a scan 10 days after a BFP. but surely that cant show much?

i can see that most gals have  6 week scan, which i thought was 6 weeks after the test was+ve. but is it really 6 weeks after last AF, or ET? the 6 week test should show heartbeat.

GP is unwilling to do scans routinely until 13 weeks(OMG). so will pay privately for these for reassurance


----------



## misha (Nov 1, 2006)

hi Safarigirl


Thanks for your reply it really does help to talk to someone who has gone through it already  

I was ecstatic when I found out, but then I read about the levels somewhere on this board and started to worry all over again...I think that I just don't want to let myself be too happy in case it all goes wrong (how messed up is that!) 

I shall check out the IM website for more progesterone.  We did ask when we were there and they were quite adamant that we could by them here.  

Hope all continues to go well with your little one

much love Mishx

Coconutkym, IM are insisting that I have a scan in 10 days or so.  I know doctors don't like this so will probably have to go back to LFC (although I don't really like them!) 
I suppose this is to see if one or two embryo's are there, but I also think they might need this for their statistics and research.


----------



## coconutkym (Dec 9, 2006)

misha, this is what IM have told me

"The scan at 10 days will only show  the number of sacs, which is why in the UK most centres refuse to do it until a few weeks later to that there is a chance of seeing an embryos and hopefully a heartbeat too. We're happy for you to wait, but most people just can't wait to know!!"

i asked them why i shuld scan so early as most people wait for 6 weeks when hearbeat can often be seen.


----------



## Marina (May 14, 2006)

Hi girls

Congrats to Misha well done  I had a scan on day 9 past my blood beta was 300 I am also carrying a singleton, I had an early scan because I bled quite badly, so of course I was worried and thought it was all over, I was pleased to see 1 sac they think its possible I lost one, but will never know  a heartbeat was detected just before 6 weeks with me so good luck, if you ever need any further advice please give me a shout 

Love

Marina


----------



## misha (Nov 1, 2006)

Marina , thanks so much for replying, I'm sure there'll be so much I want to ask in the coming weeks..

Coconutkym - i think that the IM are right, I will want to scan just to make sure all is still OK.  

Contacted IM about more progesterone, but they won't sell them.  Rod said they had enough trouble supplying all their patients.  I should have bought them in a chemist while I was there but I was a bit pre-occupied!


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

I could be wrong but I think the reasons for an early scan is to rule out the possibility of an ectopic, which is a rare but potential occurrence in IVF. 

Also to see if there is a multiple pregnancy so that you can be monitored closely in case a reduction is required. In my case 3 out of 4 embryos implanted, but only one proceeded, as otherwise  a reduction would have been on the cards for me and these are best done at an early stage.

good luck

roze


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Misha,

If you were reading on the aboradies then it was likely me and my very low HCG numbers that might have worried you- sorry about that! I am kind of a bad example right now.

A 6 week scan would mean since last period or basically 4 weeks after ET. It is hard to get used to but straight away you have to stop thinking about ET date as your pregnancy date because all the GYNs/hospitals will always use + 2weeks; that is what they are programmed for and they rarely budge from that!  I know. My entire first pregnancy I insisted that I knew the precise moment of conception (IVF) but they still refuse to listen to you.

As far as when you can have a scan, I recently learned from my DR that since my numbers are so low it is not about doing it in so many weeks but at a certain level. I have misplaced the paper I wrote on but I think she said that 1000 or 1200 HCG would show a sac and 6000 a heartbeat. I will verify this with her again if I get any where near that.

I think Safarigirl is right- you should just savour the moment of being truly pregnant right now! Enjoy that as it is a gloriously precious time for you!

As far as the progesterone suppositories I know when I was in both Greece and Czech Republic they had hard time getting them and opted usually for the injections. You should not have any trouble getting it in UK. Contact the online Italian pharmacy 
http://www.farmaciacerati.it/English/index2.htm 
if you can't get from your GP but you are PG and he should give you what you need to support it!
Please do not hesitate to join us on the Abroadies if you want.

Take care,

b123

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## misha (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi B123

I think I am gradually getting to grips with what is going on; HCG levels scans etc.

You may have alarmed me - but I think I'm easily alarmed right now!  

I've contacted the Italian pharmacy, thanks for that link.

I hope they have some because I've searched the internet and can only find one supplier from the US and they take days to arrive and I'll need some soon.
IM said they would send me a letter if I needed to get some here.  
Does that mean i could go to any chemist and ask them, or would I need to contact a fertility centre? 
I'm also concerned that a lot of my pessaries seem to come back out! (I told you I worry about everthing)

I would like to join the abroadies although I'm not sure what it is, I'll see if I can find it.
I  did wonder if I should be on the 40+ board, but I fee at home here.

Mish


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Mish
just lost my post!
you need to get IM to fax your prescription to the italian pharmacy (check with the pharmacy what details they need on the fax)  Then once the pharmacy recieves the fax they will email you to confirm the order, you give a credit card number and bingo its done.  They are really professional and once they recieved the information of my script that ceram had sent them they even phoned me.  But they will need a doctors script to do this.
It might even be worth quickly phoning them, getting the details they need and then asking IM to fax them asap.


----------



## Marina (May 14, 2006)

Hi Mish

Get a private prescription sent to you by Dr walker with her GMC number on it, and take it to boots the chemist,  boots put no mark up on other than a very small dispensing charge, hope this helps.

Marina


----------



## misha (Nov 1, 2006)

hi again

Finally got some at the London Fertility Centre..tried IM but they couldn't send me any and Dr Walker was away till Monday so no prescription possible either. Feel a bit bad as I was very rude to poor Rod (by email).  

thanks for all the help
Misha xxxx


----------



## coconutkym (Dec 9, 2006)

re beta tests

i know that my positive turned out to be a chemical pg. at least i found this out just 6 days after BFP, when although I had got used to the idea of a baby coming, was not so attached that the news caused major heart ache. 

it seems to me that we should all be sure we have an embie growing as as soon as possible, not just a chemical pg. This means testing possibly every 2 days after 2ww either by pee stick or hcg bood tests in weks after 2ww. If the beta hcg stays up the pee stick will continue to be positive, and the beta will rise steadily doubling every few days. Maybe use the same brand of pee stick to ensure the result line stays the same or gets more definite.  If u dont do this u could be convinced everything is fine and then get disastrous news at 1st scan

I expect after a few weeks its pretty clear it is a baby, not a chem pg. also by that time its about time for a scan which will show up embie more definitly too


----------

